# ouch



## C Nash (May 18, 2007)

Purchase price of gasoline here today was 3.09.9. Don't know how long I can handle these kind of prices. With fuel going up so does everything else except my retirement pension So much for the no buy gas on the 15 of this month making prices come down. Up 10 cents this week. Guess we can blame Bush:laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (May 19, 2007)

Re: ouch

Chelse, sure would like to see 3.09 up here......in the 3.30's and even in 3.50's places around also.  Sure can't wait to put gas in the ole gal this fall to drive to Florida (if I get my health fixed)......need to get about three jobs between then and now to save for gas.  It looks like it will cost me around 1200 bucks just to drive it one way.  Thinking very seriously of leaving it down there next spring and just driving car home.  Only cost would be around 30-40 bucks a month storage.  I don't look forward to leaving it there in the salt air year round without things running, etc..  I tried the no gas on the 15th, but guess it didn't work.    The "only" way to bring the gas down is to just not drive for a time, but as long as we keep putting the go juice in the tank, the gas companies are gonna keep raising the price, until we stop buying it.  I like to see some law suits where jobs were lost because folks could not afford gas to put in their vehickles to get to work and were fired because they chose other things like food, medicine, etc., in lieu of gas.  And here I was really mad at 2.59 per gallon on the way home this spring.......Ha Ha, what a joke.....


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 19, 2007)

Re: ouch

Well, now you know what this is about!  They've now got you CONDITIONED to accept $2.59!  We used to think it unbelievable at $1.89!

I've always said that EXXON wasn't being "encouraged" to build another refinery, but I think now that they've had plenty of encouragement!  I just wish they'd find a place to put another one here in Texas!


----------



## deniloo (May 19, 2007)

RE: ouch



For the first time in a long time, diesel was lower than gasoline. And not just by a few pennies either! Unleaded was $3.49 and diesel was $2.79!Went from $3.05 to$3.49 in one day! CRAZY!!!I guess no matter what we do they are determined to get it to $4.00 this summer. Not buying it on the 15th, not buying Exxon/Mobil, and all the other tricks just aren't working. Nobody in our government really has to buy gas and go to work for a living so it doesn't seem to affect them like it does us! :dead:


----------



## dennis1949 (May 19, 2007)

Re: ouch

You can go to the flying j in Nort b'ham and buy diesel for $2.57 a Gallon I did it yesterday. In Decatur you can buy gas at $2.89 a gallon today. Tomorrow it will probably be over $3.00
Dennis Carpenter
Decatur Alabama


----------



## Shadow (May 19, 2007)

Re: ouch

Filled the jeep up the 13th it was $2.89 a gallon. Filled up today it was $3.09. At least diesel is holding at $2.79 here.


----------



## bufordtpisser (May 21, 2007)

Re: ouch

Not only this to contend with, but we have some really short sighted and greedy members of congress who would like to tax bio diesel that you make at home as well as all other ways that people have come up with to save money. :evil:  :evil:


----------



## hertig (May 21, 2007)

Re: ouch

As I understand it, there are problems with BioDiesel and the new design diesel engines Congress is forcing on us as of the start of this year...


----------



## C Nash (May 21, 2007)

Re: ouch

These congeress people are probably got to figure in them another raise. Ask one how much his or her social security check will be and watch him answer everything but the question. I know we bitch about the price of gas when other countries have been paying high prices for years but sometimes I wonder how much taxes, medical expense they have. Anybody got a boat load of tea?  Seems like throwing that overboard helped one time when we were tired of paying Great Britian high taxes :laugh: Know there are some Canadians and Aussies here.  What kind of taxes do you pay. Think Canada has no medical to pay but, I had a student in my auto tech class that had moved from Canada and he said the medical help was a joke. Still think we live in the greatest nation ever but we can improve. If they are in office now VOTE THEM OUT :angry: . That's our power


----------



## deniloo (May 22, 2007)

RE: ouch

My last post was on the 19th and gas was $3.49.......today the 22nd it is $3.65! So in just two weeks time it has gone from $3.09 to $3.65. Something is definitely wrong with this picture! It has to end somewhere or we will all be camping in our driveways......


----------



## Shadow (May 22, 2007)

RE: ouch

Chelse right, What we have running this country now is a joke. Both sides of the aisle are guilty. When it's time to vote, vote out the incumbent. It's time to send these career politicians a message. Oh,diesel and gas holding the same here....


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 22, 2007)

Re: ouch

Your mistake is thinking ELECTING anyone will solve the problem of fuel supplies for our RVs.  Until we ALL realize that it is a SUPPLY issue and not a POLITICAL issue then we'll never ALL see what puppets we are in this big game.  The politicos know full well that they can't do anything about it, but getting elected is how they make their living, and we cooperate so well in keeping one flavor or the other in office.


----------



## ARCHER (May 22, 2007)

Re: ouch

I've said it several times and I'll say it once more........If we all would just not buy the darn gas "at all" for a period of time, it would come down.  Even if it were just us old retirees (yes, there is enough of us to make a difference).  those that have to get to work, just can't stop buying the gas so a one day no purchase won't help, but if those that could stop do stop, I honestly think/believe it would make a difference.
My guess is that when the poor souls in this country vote for that "lady" (who couldn't even keep her own house in order) it will be the last straw, whoops, wasn't gonna get into politics bout her   or the one who we never heard of that will save the world who's name rhyms with Osama Bin ......... :dead:


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2007)

Re: ouch

So Archer, how long are we to stop buying fuel for? It would have some effect if we were to do so for long enough, but one or two days won't change anything. Neither will a political change even though both sides always blame the other for any problems, they know they can't do much either. The economy has done well, in spite of high fuel prices and it is to some degree effected by the political power base, but fuel prices are much more a world issue.

By the way, on 5/22 the price in Sachse, TX (near Dallas) was $2.95 to $3.07 for unleaded gas and $2.70 to $289 for diesel.


----------



## ARCHER (May 23, 2007)

Re: ouch

Until the price comes down...ha ha.  Ride your bike to grocery.  Walk to church and stores.  We are over $3.59 per gallon in Indiana for regular......can't even afford to fill the ole Class A 80 gallon tank to full right now. .   Carpool with friends (take turns weekly).   Just trying to suggest ways to bring the price down.  I know I'm just a grain of sand in the desert...


----------



## C Nash (May 23, 2007)

Re: ouch

Guess I was thinking of other issues than gas price when I said vote them all out.  I know they are not totaly responable for the gas prices and know that demand causes increases but I do think they and the tree huggers are the reason that we have to few refineries today. Who does it hurt the worse? Us the retired on fixed incomes. The work force can regulate their price up to overcome and they have to.  What about the poor independent truckers that have no choice but to fill up.  Yep, you guessed it. The goods he is hauling to market will cost the store more and it will be passed on. Never thought I would see the day that a loaf of bread would cost over 2.00.  Cokes now cost over a buck but water serves me fine. Love to live the American dream (our dream) to see the good old USA but right now it is sitting in the yard parked. Oh and by the way did anyone check to see what their congressmens social security would be on top of their retirement. I feel I am pretty lucky to have a retirement and social security payments.  Wonder if gas prices will raise before this Memorial day weekend before there is a demand.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 24, 2007)

Re: ouch

What you should be worried about is whether your RV will be sitting in one place for longer stretches.  Refineries are remarkable animals. They have two repair cycles; spring and fall; where they coordinate when certain 'units' will go down for needed maintenance (they call them 'turnarounds'). Even competitors will coordinate with each other on major maintenance, and not just for goodness sake. There is a limited number of maintenance crews available in any one location.  Also, refineries change products for different times of the year. All of these 'scheduled interruptions' are public knowledge and therefore effect the market traders and their asking prices for these products.

Right now, the inventories of gasoline are way up; twice as high as predicted. But the traders will keep your RV fuel prices up on the speculation that you will drive all of those (and more) inventories through your tailpipe this summer!


----------



## ARCHER (May 24, 2007)

Re: ouch

Not me, I'm not gonna drive hardly at all.  If it means sitting at  home and just watching tv, so be it..... :disapprove:


----------



## Poppa (May 27, 2007)

Re: ouch

I am in the same boat with teh retirement thing  but what really ticks me off is the bla bla they put out about the lack of refining  capacity to keep up with demand. Exxon had a record breaking 1 st quarter 10 million net, BP netted 1 Billon in 2005 so there is your incentive.

The cost of crude has beem relative stable but while working in the refineries in the70's through 90's figure this out.

crude cost was 40 a barrel and gas was 1.10 a gallon and diesel was $0.98 now crude cost $78 a barrel and gas cost $3.29 
Pescentages don't add up in my book


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 28, 2007)

Re: ouch

Well, don't think I'm defending that whole bunch, but I don't see how you can apply percentages like that to ANY business.  It's much too complicated for such a simple solution.


----------



## deniloo (May 30, 2007)

RE: ouch

I know it wouldn't help to not buy fuel for a day or two. Someone else will always be there to buy it when you don't. Maybe though we should target one oil company and not buy from them. It sure would put that company in a world of hurt and maybe they would bring their prices down to get us back? Hey if I knew how to fix this I sure would be more than just a lowly school bus driver.........who's job is in jeopardy because of the rising costs of fuel they may do away with the school buses. They call it privatization.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 6, 2007)

Re: ouch

Target CITGO and put Hugo Chavez out of business.  By the way diesel is still holding on the low side ($2.90/gal in NH).  I think it has to do with the refineries only having to produce ultra low diesel fuel this year.


----------



## deniloo (Jun 10, 2007)

RE: ouch

The other day our local Marathon station lowered their prices 24 cents below the competition, from 10am to 6pm. People were lined up 30 cars deep for most of the day.(small town so 30 cars is alot!) Everybody was calling everybody telling them to get down here because the gas is so *cheap*,take advantage of the low prices while you can. Even though you waited in line for an hour the store was giving away free pizza and water while you waited so it was worth the wait! Yeah right! The low price was *$2.95! *I can't believe that we will wait in line for an hour to pay $2.95! I went across the street and paid the higher price. It took me 5 minutes (everyone else was across the street waiting in line and eating pizza). My truck tookabout 20 gal. So I did pay $4.80 more, and did miss out on the pizza but I was home while they were sitting in their cars. If it was an everyday thing I'm sure I would be in that line too but for $4.80 I just didn't think it was worth an hour of my day. And so sad that we think $2.95 is worth sittingthere for an hour..........


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 10, 2007)

Re: ouch

If you were filling an 80 gallon gas tank for a Class A, or around that price (maybe $40 savings, maybe the wait and eating pizza would have been fun and saved a little.  It's all in the eyes and wallets of the beholders, I guess.


----------



## deniloo (Jun 11, 2007)

RE: ouch

You're right there Archer! I sure would have been in that line if I was filling up 80 gallons, pizza or not!!!!! But it still irks me that we think that $2.95 is a* LOW* price and worth waiting in line for. One of the women that I work with was livid with her husband for waiting in line for that cheap gas. While he waited in line to save his $5 he was late picking his son up from school and they put the child in latchkey. It's $12 for latchkey and if they are not scheduled to attend but do it is an extra $6. So it cost him $18 to save $5 but he did get pizza.....


----------



## deniloo (Jun 11, 2007)

RE: ouch

By the way got gas yesterday....6-10-07...no waiting in line but no pizza either.......$3.04.


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 12, 2007)

Re: ouch

It was down to 2.99 yesterday but I was on the way home from the hospital so wasn't able to gas up.  Hope it holds but I saw on net late that barrels already started cost back up again.  Ole well.


----------



## deniloo (Jun 12, 2007)

RE: ouch

This roller coaster is better than any amusement park! Saw gas today for $2.72. So how can it go from $3.19 to $3.04 to $2.72 in 4 days? I just do not understand it.......


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 12, 2007)

Re: ouch

Memorial Day.

Get ready for the slide up to Independence Day!


----------

